

Facebook users getting annoyed at 'invite friends' requirement - johnrob
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/20/friend-spam-is-the-worst-kind-of-all/

======
pius
The Facebook Applications Platform has effectively driven me away from using
the service.

------
aardvarkious
Here is a link that lets you quickly ignore all non friend or group invites- I
find it quite handy:

<http://www.ignoreall.com/>

I don't mind being invited (not with that tool) but its annoying because every
so often (its very rare) I actually want to try an application, but I refuse
to go to the effort of inviting friends before I try it.

------
mortutay
Umm.... you can just ignore them. It's like 3 words and a number on the
sidebar. Not the end of the world. Get a life people.

~~~
tehmoth
says the person defending facebook

